# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Vorstellung: Bitlbee - Vereint IRC und IM

## d@tenmaulwurf

Moin!

Ich habe eine kleine Anleitung geschrieben wie und für was man das Programm "Bitlbee" (bitlbee.org) benutzt:

--
BitlBee ist eine Serverapplikation, welche verschiedene IM (Instant-Messaging-Dienste) und das altbewehrte IRC-Protokoll vereint.
Durch dieses Programm lassen sich via einen IRC-Client Ihrer Wahl Yahoo, MSN, AIM und ICQ Kontakte ansprechen.

Die in dieser Anleitung aufgeführten Befehle sind ohne Anführungszeichen in den IRC-CLient einzugeben!

Man loggt sich einfach IRC-tyisch auf einem bitlbee-Server ein mit dem Befehl: /server SERVER ein, als Beispiel nehmen wir hier /server 195.227.0.15

Sie gelangen automatisch in den Channel #bitlbee in dem Sie alle nötigen Funktionen finden.

Mit dem Befehl help (ohne den IRC-typischen Slash davor) finden Sie eine Reihe von Befehlen, wofür Sie unter help Befehl auch nochmal Hilfestellungen finden.

Zunächst sollten Sie sich einen Account auf dem Server registrieren damit Ihre Einstellungen, Buddies und Accounts auch nach Schließen des IRC-Clients weiter verfügbar bleiben, dies tun Sie mit dem Befehl: register PASSWORT. Dieses Passwort sollte nicht denen Ihrer IM-Accounts gleichen.

Jetzt könnnen Sie Ihre IM-Accounts auf dem Server anmelden, dies tun Sie mit verschieden Befehlen für verschiedene Protokolle:

Befehlsliste zum adden von IM-Accounts:

ICQ: account add oscar ICQ-NUMMER ICQ-PASSWORT login.icq.com
AIM: account add oscar AIM-NICKNAME AIM-PASSWORT login.aol.oscar.com
Yahoo: account add yahoo YAHOO-SCREENNAME YAHOO-PASSWORT
MSN: account add msn MSN-ADRESSE MSN-PASSWORT

Diese stellen Sie mit dem Befehl "account on" online.

Jetzt können Sie mit dem Befehl account list Ihre auf dem Server verifizierten Accounts einsehen. Falls Sie einen Account entfernen möchten, tun Sie dies mit folgendem Befehl: account del NUMMER Die Accountnummer können Sie mit dem Befehl account list einsehen (0,1,2,...).

BitleBee besitzt z.Z. leider noch nicht die Funktion, Kontakte, welche auf IM-Servern gespeichert sind automatisch zu den dazugehörigen Accounts hunzuzufügen, deshalb müssen Buddies manuell mit dem Befehlssysntax add ACCOUNT-NUMMER ICQ/MSN/YAHOO/AIM-NICK NICKNAME den jeweiligen Accounts zugeordnet werden. Beispiel: add 0 123456789 .Nickname Der dann im IRC-Client neu erschienene User hat dann den Namen, welchen Sie für Nickname einsetzen.

Um nun mit IM-Kontakten zu chatten geben Sie einfach IRC-typisch /query NICKNAME ein.

Um auch beim nächsten Start des IRC-Clients die Accounts wieder parrat zu haben, loggen Sie sich wie oben beschrieben auf dem Server, wo Sie sich registriert haben ein und loggen sich mit dem Befehlssysntax identify PASSWORT ein.
--

Ich habe mal einen bitlbee-server aufgesetzt, ihr könnt ihn unter der IP: 195.227.0.15 erreichen...

Relevantes Feedback werde ich auch gleich an die Entwickler weiterleiten...

habt Spaß, ich bin damit sehr zufrieden,

d@tenmaulwurf

----------


## MrPubes

Wenn Bitlbee sich die ICQ Accounts vom Server holen kann, teste ich es auch mal. :-)
Hört sich ja sehr interessant an.
Aber wie sieht man dann im IRC Clienten, ob jemand online ist?

----------


## d@tenmaulwurf

Der user bekommt Voice-Rechte wenn er online geht.
Wenn er away/N/A iss hat sowas anderes :P
Wenn er off iss ist er gar nicht im Channel...

----------


## City][Sepp

Als IRC Junky kann ich Bitlbee nur wärmstens empfehlen... Leider komm ich im Moment nicht an gaim vorbei.. Encryption ist schon manchmal was Feines  :Smilie: 

Allerdings war es nicht möglich, die ICQ Buddylist vom Server zu holen... MSN ging problemlos.

----------


## d@tenmaulwurf

> BitleBee besitzt z.Z. leider noch nicht die Funktion, Kontakte, welche auf IM-Servern gespeichert sind automatisch zu den dazugehörigen Accounts hunzuzufügen, deshalb müssen Buddies manuell mit dem Befehlssysntax add ACCOUNT-NUMMER ICQ/MSN/YAHOO/AIM-NICK NICKNAME den jeweiligen Accounts zugeordnet werden.


...also wenn das HowTo unverständlich ist, dann bitte Änderungen vorschlagen  :Smilie:

----------


## Carnager

hmm, habe auf dem test server oben mal nen bißchen mit icq rumgespielt.. also server-side contact list ist echt noetig :P

was mich interessieren wuerde... kann man es so einstellen, dass, wenn andere einen anschreiben, automatisch ein query fenster aufgeht?
im moment schreiben die dann immer im channel... und ich muss selber /msg'en

----------


## d@tenmaulwurf

Jo, das stimmt. Erst wenn man selbst nen query öffnet schreibt auch der andere dort rein. Ich werde die ma fragen...  :Smilie:

----------


## Henagroin

wie kann ich denn einen server aufsetzten. Ich hab das mal probiert, haut aber bei SUSE 9.0 und KDE 3.2 ned hin. Kann ein Paket nicht installieren, da von KDE eine Vorgängerversion benötigt wird.

----------


## peschmae

Ihr habt das wichtigste vergessen  :EEK!: 
Das Teil kann auch Jabber  :Smilie: 
Habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

MfG Peschmä

----------


## d@tenmaulwurf

????

Du brauchst doch kein KDE dafür ?!?!?!?
machs einfach auf nem public-server...

----------


## Henagroin

wollts aber auf nem eigenen machen

----------


## d@tenmaulwurf

NACHTRAG: Ich habe den Bittlbe Service auf dem Server entfernt! Bitte benutzt public-server wovon einige auf der offiziellen Website aufgelistet sind.

----------


## housetier

Wie ich soeben von meinem bitlbee server erfuhr, können (icq-)kontakte nun auch auf dem Server abgespeichert werden. Dazu wird der Befehl import_buddies benutzt:




> Syntax: import_buddies <connection> [clear]
> 
> This command copies the locally stored buddy list to the server. This command exists for upgrading purposes. Previous versions of BitlBee didn't support server-side buddy lists for ICQ, so the list was stored locally.
> 
> Since version 0.91 however, server-side contact lists are supported for all protocols, so the local list is now ignored. When upgrading from an older BitlBee to version 0.91, you might need this command to get your buddy list back.
> 
> The only argument this command needs is your ICQ account identification. If your serverside buddy list contains some old buddies you don't want anymore, you can pass clear as a second argument.
> 
> After giving this command, you have to wait for a while before all the adds are handled, because of ICQ's rate limiting. If your buddy list is very large and the ICQ server starts complaining, you might have to reconnect and give this command again.


Braucht jemand ne Übersetzung?

----------


## AceTheFace

Da das ganze mehr als eine bloße Programmvorstellung ist. Verschiebe ich das mal nach "Tipps&Tricks". 

Gruß,

Ace

----------

